# Pictures from Central NY Orchid Society show



## cnycharles (Oct 27, 2013)

I've finished editing/uploading the pictures for our 2013 CNYOS Show and Sale which was held the first weekend of October. We didn't have any plants receive AOS Awards this year but an excellent educational display did receive AOS Recognition. Unfortunately, the venue which is a nice place, has very poor lighting so the quality of some of the images could be better.

The link to the main show page is below, just migrate to the 2013 Show Images page
http://cnyos.org/showpics/index.php

enjoy!
Charles


----------



## NYEric (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks for sharing, especiallly the last display photos!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks, Charles.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 27, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Thanks for sharing, especiallly the last display photos!



You're welcome! The plant globes were authentic; John grew all of the plants displayed in them for a few months I believe, around eight or ten of them in those glass globes, and they were all in flawless condition. Some of the plants that got awards or ribbons actually had had more flowers but a few had dropped by judging time. They are all very inexpensive. If anyone wanted to contact John about getting them, I could forward his email address to them or they could contact john zygmunt at the southern tier orchid society. The flawless plants in globes was part of the reason that he received a high score for an educational display. He just misted them every so often and they were quite happy

maybe i'll post the award photos a bit bigger in the judging/awards thread

** oops, I see that when I uploaded the last displays I forgot to save the descriptions! might enhance the viewing a bit


----------



## NYEric (Oct 27, 2013)

Interesting.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 27, 2013)

oh, I also have your three paph hybrid seedlings from bloomfield, eric...

I also bought a paph philippinense aureum 'greenlace' x self, from the bloomfield seedling sales table (3 growths: 13 or so $), plus an ancistrochilus rothchildianus from marlow orchids


----------



## Hera (Oct 27, 2013)

Looks like a nice show. The globes are pretty cool. Looks like the plants are happy and healthy in them.


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 28, 2013)

Interesting show, cool pics!!!! Thanks Charles!!!! Jean


----------



## Dido (Oct 28, 2013)

nice pics thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 28, 2013)

Nice show Charles


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 29, 2013)

Very interesting pictures Charles! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Clark (Oct 29, 2013)

Very cool.


----------

